# Hintergrundbild



## corona (20. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich mache einen Flyer für einen griechischen Imbiss. Der Content steht schon. Ich will das ganze noch etwas aufpeppen und den Hintergrund aufpeppen.

Meine Frage:
Wer hat Bilder, die man als Hintergrund verwenden könntè? Also so Sachen die entweder zu Griechenland passen (antike Zeichen o.ä.) oder einfach nur schön sind (evtl. auch etwas orientalisches).

Oder weiß jemand wo ich so etwas kriegen könnte?

Danke,
sonnige Grüsse!


----------



## Vale-Feil (20. März 2006)

Dein Stichwort heißt Stock-Photos


----------



## corona (20. März 2006)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ich suche aber keine Fotos in irgendwelchen Fotoseiten, sondern Ornamente und Zeichen für den HIntergrund.

Da gibt es doch bestimmt spezialisierte Seiten für so was? Wer kennt sowas?

Thanx


----------



## cody- (20. März 2006)

Bei stock.xchng gibt es auch Zeichen: Bitte sehr.


----------

